# PBS Audio on AMC3



## decryptr (Mar 14, 2007)

Montana PBS is fine

However there are several other listings,
for other PBS channels, and there is no audio on them. 

Have tried different APID, no change. Signal Level and Quality is good.

Just touching bases, in case anyone has different APID, as I have
tried all the listings from ftalist.com

Thanks for the forum, great info.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Those other PBS channels on AMC3 use Dolby Digital AC3 audio, as do a few other stations here and there. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolby_Digital) The only way to listen to them is to pass the audio signal through to a Dolby Digital receiver.


----------



## decryptr (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks much for the information regarding Dolby Audio on PBS.

Do you know of any inexpensive receivers that can be used via
the SPDIF output of the Mercury II Satellite Receiver.

No problem if you don't, as I can always watch Montana PBS.

thanks again.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Dolby-equipped home theater receivers keep coming down in price; a quick glance at the Best Buy site shows one at less than $120. If you really want a standalone solution, some of the old Sound Blaster Audigy external units convert from SPDIF Dolby to regular stereo.


----------

